# SuperBowl Picks



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I can't believe there is no thread for this yet!

I am a major Anti-Pats fan so I pick Giants to repeat upset the Pattys 31-14

TITANS FTW in 2012!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

GIANTS


----------



## cozzeck (Jan 7, 2012)

Because this is a forum for phones!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tfrank10 (Aug 20, 2011)

b16 said:


> GIANTS


+ 1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

The jints since I at least have to rep the NFC East!


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

cozzeck said:


> Because this is a forum for phones!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


And this is the "off-topic" forum... get it? Phones are the main topic of this forum, football is "off-topic"...

Anyway, Giants 24-21 because... well because screw the patriots...


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I say the pats should of been banned for life from the super bowl when they was caught cheating.

I may not like the giants. I just hate the pats a little more.

So giants ot 27-24

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

